# Black Templars 1000



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

New to the game, not much time to play, but despite their outdated status I am down with BT to the end. I have a ton of Orks but nothing Ive built to a competive list. So here is what I play...



EC w/ AAC
(in Rhino)
Choppy1: 6 Initiates, 3 Neos, PF/Melta/Frags
Rhino w/ Spirit/Amor/Smoke

Choppy2: 7 Initiates, 3 Neos, PF/Melta/Frags
Rhino w/ Spirit/Amor/Smoke

Shooty1: 4 Initiates, 2 Neos, Missle/PlasGun/Frags

Shooty2: 4 Initiates, 2 Neos, Missle/PlasGun/Frags

Speeder1 Typhoon w/Melta

Speeder2 Typhoon w/Melta



I believe this leaves me 105 left over. In addition I own:

Dreadnought: Las, Fist and Storm Bolter, Tank Hunter

Drop Pod w/ Deathwind

Land Raider Crusader

5 Terminators w/ Lightning Claws
2 Terminators TH/SS

5 Sword Bretheren (standard box gear)

Terminator Chappy in the mail, and standard Chappy and Grimauldus soon.


----------

